
It's a Sony – Rebranding a 70-year-old electronics company [pdf] - MichaelLund
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3YII660_TdASkVvRkZGWmF1VWs/view?usp=sharing
======
MichaelLund
Hello Y Combinator,

My name is Michael Lund Pedersen.

As a 26-year-old Digital Designer and aspiring Experience Economist, I have
acknowledged that the Sony Corporation needs to change.

More than ever, Sony has become irrelevant as a provider of our everyday
devices. Sony needs to rebrand itself as well as simplify and streamline its
offerings.

I am making this thread in the hope that you will look at my project "It's a
Sony" and offer your feedback.

See and download the project at
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3YII660_TdASkVvRkZGWmF1VWs...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3YII660_TdASkVvRkZGWmF1VWs/view?usp=sharing)

See and download images used in the project at
[https://flic.kr/s/aHskXGCvLS](https://flic.kr/s/aHskXGCvLS)

Thank you for your time.

Best regards,

Michael Lund Pedersen

Digital Designer

itsasonyblog.wordpress.com

~~~
jaclaz
It seems like you should propose your project to Sony, not to HN, or maybe I
am completely missing the scope of it.

Anyway, I would add a "in my opinion" to the sentence:

>More than ever, Sony has become irrelevant as a provider of our everyday
devices. Sony needs to rebrand itself as well as simplify and streamline its
offerings.

